#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-17
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> alguem em da uma ajudinha? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774978/
<boiko> samurai_black: tá com cara do mirror estar bichado
<samurai_black> mas não consigo acessar a janela de troca de mirror
<samurai_black> tá dando erro
<boiko> :-S
<KurtKraut> boiko, se você olhar, outros mirros como launchpad.net também deram erro. O problema é com a chave GPG no geral, o apt está incapaz de autenticar os repositórios.
<KurtKraut> samurai_black, existe chance de você estar por de trás de um proxy?
<KurtKraut> Rede corporativa, hotel, biblioteca?
<samurai_black> negativo, casa, direto do modem! :)
<boiko> KurtKraut: ah ok, na verdade estava assumindo o erro, já que não tenho precise aqui por perto
<KurtKraut> samurai_black, então terás que recorrer ao São Google. Nunca lidei com esse problema no Ubuntu, apenas no CentOS; E penei para resolver.
<KurtKraut> samurai_black, você terá que fazer algum procedimento para corrigir as chaves GPG locais para que sua máquina passe a confiar nos repositórios novamente.
<samurai_black> KurtKraut: tranquilidade man, quaquer coisa limpa a source list e meto bronca! :D
<samurai_black> oka
<samurai_black> achoq ue já sie o que fazer
<samurai_black> KurtKraut: http://linuxlike.blogspot.com.br/2012/07/corrigindo-erro-gpg-chave-publica-nao.html
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> boiko: quais são os dias do hangouts aqui? Qaul será o proximo?
<boiko> samurai_black: quinta-feira tem
<boiko> samurai_black: 22:00
<samurai_black> mas  quais os dias?
<samurai_black> mudou?
<KurtKraut> samurai_black, sim, isso me parece resolver o problema. Embora eu não consiga entender por que a as chaves não estão batendo. Se você tem certeza que não está passando por um cache, por um proxy, por um DNS poisoning ou qualquer outra tentativa de fazer sua máquina baixar pacotes de um servidor malicioso, manda ver.
<samurai_black> oka
<boiko> samurai_black: sempre vai ser na quinta-feira 22:00, a cada duas semanas
<samurai_black> a sim
<samurai_black> oka
<samurai_black> thnk you man
<samurai_black> thank
<boiko> samurai_black: fazer toda semana tava meio puxado
<samurai_black> com certeza
<samurai_black> e nem tinha tanto assunto assim
<samurai_black> ;)
<boiko> pois é, bem isso
<samurai_black> po, não to conseguindo resolver isso aqui da source
<samurai_black> como acesso a source list pelo terminal com um bloco de notas mesmo
<boiko> samurai_black: /etc/apt/sources.list
<samurai_black> oka master! :)
<samurai_black> obrigado mais uma vez
<samurai_black> boiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775054/
<samurai_black> =/
<boiko> samurai_black: eita, tem alguma zica com a tua sessão aí
<boiko> samurai_black: isso é de um terminal dentro do X que vc tá tentando lançar?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-18
<samurai_black> Bom dia
<samurai_black> boiko: tava com a conexão derrubada aqui desde ontem poderia me ajudar naquela situação de source.list?
<boiko> samurai_black: rola fazer isso mais pro fim da tarde? (umas 17:00 por aí)
<boiko> samurai_black: tô em reunião hoje, e a agenda tá meio apertada
<samurai_black> com toda certeza man
<samurai_black> Obrigado :)
<boiko> samurai_black: se eu não falar nada me dá mais um ping lá por esse horário (às vezes eu me entreto com outras tarefas e acabo esquecendo hehe)
<samurai_black> que isso mano, tranquilidade
<samurai_black> vou buscar solução por aqui também.
<boiko> tiagoscd: grande tiago!
<tiagoscd> boiko: buenas :-)
<tiagoscd> tudo certo?
<boiko> tiagoscd: tudo blz e vc?
<tiagoscd> tudo tranquilo :D
<boiko> tiagoscd: hein, já tá montando a grade de palestras da expolivre?
<tiagoscd> boiko: sim, em breve sairá uma prévia da grade
<tiagoscd> :-)
<boiko> tiagoscd: ah legal
<samurai_black> hggdh: Boa tarde, me ajuda man?
<hggdh> samurai_black: shoot
<hggdh> e boa tarde :-)
<samurai_black> hggdh: me help ai man
<samurai_black> hggdh: e ai, gostando do Tomahalwk?
<samurai_black> qual gosta mais, o Amarok ou ele?
<hggdh> samurai_black: ainda não usei o tomahawk
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> não tive tempo
<samurai_black> um
<samurai_black> não curte musica local não (HD)
<samurai_black> ?
<hggdh> normalmente escuto do meu mobile
<samurai_black> um
<samurai_black> hggdh: ainda tá com erro
<samurai_black> vou mostrar
<samurai_black> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778092/
<hggdh> samurai_black: dois erros distintos: (1) signature; (2) section with no Package:header
<samurai_black> e o que faço?
<samurai_black> to com o source.list aberto
<hggdh> para o segundo -- sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translations-en
<samurai_black> posso fazer ?
<hggdh> pode
<hggdh> para o primeiro... tens que procurar as chaves dos PPAs, e adiciona-las
<hggdh> agora, porque não foin encontrada a chave do ftpmaster@ubuntu.com... gaiato
<samurai_black> -- sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translations-en
<samurai_black> --: comando não encontrado
<hggdh> sem o '--'
<samurai_black> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translations-en
<samurai_black> rm: não foi possível remover “/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translations-en”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<hggdh> depois, tente 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-extras-keyring ubuntu-keyring'
<hggdh> samurai_black: bah, digitei o nome errado. É o nome do arquivo na linha 12
<samurai_black> acho que foi
<samurai_black> atualizando a source
<samurai_black> vamos ver
<samurai_black> aff
<samurai_black> mesma bosta
<samurai_black> vou tirar os ppa e por de novo, não são muitos mesmo...
<samurai_black> vamos ver
<hggdh> samurai_black: ao adicionar os PPA, use apt-add-repository
<samurai_black> tirei tudo e mesmo assim tá dando o erro, só não removi o PPA do KDE Backport
<samurai_black> alguma ideia hggdh?
<hggdh> qual erro agora? "mesmo erro" não pode ser, dado que 3 PPAs foram retiradas
<samurai_black> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778144/
<samurai_black> hggdh: ?
<samurai_black> boiko_: disponivel agora man?
<samurai_black> boiko_: ping
<boiko_> samurai_black: opa, tô sim, tive que resolver umas coisas no centro, voltei agora
<samurai_black> boiko: alguma ajuda man? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778144/
<boiko> samurai_black: tenta o seguinte:
<boiko> samurai_black: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<samurai_black> feito
<samurai_black> boiko:
<samurai_black> o chrome é do repo do 13.04 ou de todos?
<boiko> samurai_black: ok, agora tenta: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<boiko> samurai_black: se isso não resolver aí vamos ter que ver o que tá rolando
<samurai_black> boiko: não resolveu
<boiko> samurai_black: mesmo erro ou erro diferente?
<samurai_black> boiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778240/
<boiko> samurai_black: aliás, quando rodou o apt-key ele reportou alguma coisa?
<boiko> samurai_black: de uns forums achei isso aqui ó:
<boiko> samurai_black: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778244/
<samurai_black> não adiantou
<samurai_black> boiko:
<boiko> samurai_black: puts, então realmente não sei o que é :/
<samurai_black> opa, funcinou
<samurai_black> não deu erro
<boiko> samurai_black: ah, massa
<samurai_black> mas tirei todos os meus PPA
<samurai_black> só sobrou o do KDE backports
<samurai_black> e agora
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> tenho que repor um a um
<samurai_black> ?
<hggdh> samurai_black: adione-os via apt-add-repository -- isto vai também adicionar as chaves GPG
<boiko> samurai_black: bom, não precisava ter tirado, mas já que tirou, tem que adicionar um a um denovo, usar o comando que o hggdh sugeriu é uma boa
<samurai_black> boiko: o Chrome tá em todos os repo ou so no do 13.04?
<boiko> samurai_black: boa pergunta, eu uso o chromium aqui mesmo
<hggdh> samurai_black: chromium-browser deve estar em todas as versões. O Chrome é a versão da Google (e só a Google tem)
<samurai_black> hggdh: agora o Chrome tá no repo do 13.04
<hggdh> samurai_black: para o chromium-browser, de Lucid em diante é a mesma versão
<samurai_black> esse eu tenho aqui
<hggdh> samurai_black: chrome? Qual o repositório?
<samurai_black> hggdh: http://sejalivre.org/ubuntu-agora-tem-google-chrome-diretamente-na-central-de-programas/
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> obrigado
<samurai_black> disponha
<samurai_black> agora tá dando outro erro
<samurai_black> tsc
<samurai_black> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778337/
<boiko> samurai_black: finaliza a sessão, loga como root num terminal modo texto e apaga o /var/tmp/kdecache*
<hggdh> sim. Tens andado a misturar ações como root e usuário normal :-)
<boiko> samurai_black: vc editou teu menu do KDE? se não, só remove esse arquivo também: /home/pilgrim6/.config/menus/applications-merged/xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.menu
<samurai_black> oka guys, thank you
<Guest56206> Opa.
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-19
<samurai_pilgrim> Boa noite guerreiros da liberdade
<samurai_pilgrim> :)
<samurai_pilgrim> Amanhã é o dia do Hang out né isso mesmo?
<Zignd> como faco para assistir?
<Zignd> o hangout
<Zignd> nao sou da comunidade de sc (sou de sp), mas gostaria de assistir um
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-21
<boiko> noite!
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<boiko> noite!
<Danniel-Lara> blz ?
<boiko> Danniel-Lara: tudo certo e aí?
<Danniel-Lara> sim e por ai ?
<Rafael-Pereira> Brasil está a viver seus dias de revolução!!!!
<Rafael-Pereira> E quem sabe... seus anos!
<Rafael-Pereira> Boa noite pessoal!
<omaciel> buenas
<Danniel-Lara> buenas
<tiagoscd> boa noite galera
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco/
<tiagoscd> @voice omaciel
<tiagoscd> @voice boiko
<tiagoscd> @voice tiagoscd
<Rafael-Pereira> Boa, tiagoscd!
<Rafael-Pereira> Estou feliz, pois o gigante acordou!!!
<robson> solta o fole gustavo
<brunosantos> Alô. Estou no canal do Ubuntu-br-sc
<boiko> robson: haha, primeiro preciso aprender a tocar a sanfona :)
<brunosantos> Estou numa cidade tão interior que nem há protestos
<robson> se esforca, e mais dificil que linux, por experiencia
<renato-ubuntu> sampa ta um quebra pau danado
<brunosantos> Vontade de derrubar o site da AutoDesk. E ver se eles portam o AutoCad para o linux
<boiko> robson: vou tentar, eu toco saxofone na verdade, então pelo menos o fôlego tenho
<Danniel-Lara> estou instalando o Centos por aqui
<Rafael-Pereira> Salvador o prefeito nem fala nada e pelo jeito proibiu a mídia local (só a globo, como sempre) de divulgar os protestos da cidade, mas está acontecendo!!!
<Wender> qual melhor sistema de cache que vocês acha
<Wender> para web
<Wender> e apache
<Wender> tipo o varnish ?
<Ricardo_> Foz do Iguaçu na área,heheh de baixo de chuva
<Garliene> Boaaa Noitee...Chegando agora passeata DIGA NÃO A PEC 37... As fotos já estão no meu face pessoal, agora sim o gigante acordou..
<tiagoscd> @voice Danniel-Lara
<joaolellis> nite
<Luis10kpnr> ninguem morreu
<Wender> todo luga que vou e algo sobre protesto até aqui
<rickm42> noite pessoar
<joaolellis> aqui em minha cidade teremos amanhã
<robson> aqui na minha cidade vizinha e amanha
<renato-ubuntu> MSL movimento software livre rs
<boiko> Wender: a gente pode comentar sobre isso no papo, mas o foco vai ser o mesmo dos outros se tudo correr bem
<robson> barra ele
<Luis10kpnr> sou um BOT careca
<Azor> Boa Noite!
<art_> Olá!
<Eumesmo> Pó Thiago, mala ae sou de bsb
<Eumesmo> Totrollando ninguém nao
<Wender> o meu ubuntu está lindo
<Eumesmo> *mal
<robson> vamos organizar uma passeata fora windows
<Luis10kpnr> só barbudo feio
<Luis10kpnr> credo
<Eumesmo> To trolando nao, é pq só estou assistindo mesmo
<art_> Alguém pode me indicar uma distro leve que não seja Ubuntu?
<Luis10kpnr> nunca vi o Daniel só umas oito vezes
<art_> Alguém pode me indicar uma distro leve que não seja Ubuntu?
<Danniel-Lara> www.slitaz.org/pt/
<Luis10kpnr> aqui ta ferio e os pinta tomando ceva
<joaolellis> LOL
<omaciel> Damn Small Linux
<GelioJr> Bah não conheço a galera ai não
<Luis10kpnr> frio pacasseven
<art_> Thanks!
<GelioJr> Só o Tiago
<boiko> Luis10kpnr: aqui também, fiz um chá quente aqui :)
<Luis10kpnr> Chackra
<Luis10kpnr> Chacra Linux
<brunosantos> Boa noite pessoal do Ubuntu=br=sc
<Eumesmo> Kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Vagner> Boa noite
<Eumesmo> Mas boa noite a todos ai
<tylenol500mg> boa noite
<tsantos> Ola, estamos ligado aqui no Acre!!!!
<Wender> ta baixo
<joaolellis> e rodarem offline
<Luis10kpnr> eu tava na minha janta
<tylenol500mg> eu estava na estrada :)
<marcio> Joli OS 1.2
<art_> Chackra Linux é KDE ele é pesado não serve. :)
<Luis10kpnr> ah ok
<brunosantos> Eu não conheço essa galera do video não kkkk
<joaolellis> dizinha
<Rafael-Pereira> Olá tiagoscd
<Luis10kpnr> o Daniel
<tylenol500mg> alguém do Sul das Gerais?
<Wender> Falto a Marta
<rodrigodiniz> Olá, galera. Boa noite.ei galera sou novo aqui, instalei o ubuntu agora a pouco tempo, queria q
<GelioJr> Pois é, temos que marcar alguma
<Luis10kpnr> Minha banda fechou o show no FISL
<Danniel-Lara> opa
<Rafael-Pereira> Salvador-BA!!!
<tylenol500mg> Sou de Varginha (nem me perguntem do ET)
<tiagoscd> Wender: a mvuelma tá por aí no IRC :p
<joaolellis> aqui no rio tá quase 30ºC agora
<juniorxap> \o/
<art_> Boquim, Sergipe!
<mvuelma> Boa noite, pessoALL!
<renato-ubuntu> eu ja vi distro justin bieber
<renato-ubuntu> kkkk
<Azor> UbuntuMS https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntums/
<Luis10kpnr> tem o Linux do demonho
<brunosantos> miley linux tbm
<mvuelma> Eu estou por aqui trabalhando em materiais para o Ubuntu Day.
<Luis10kpnr> isso
<Luis10kpnr> a 10KPNR
<Luis10kpnr> vamso tocar uma versão de FreeSOFTWARE Song
<robson> alguem ja ouviu falar em araçariguama, consigui fazer um usuario windows migrar pro linux hoje, fiz a instalacao e o cara ta feliz pra caramba
<Luis10kpnr> a gente toca melhro bebado
<Azor> UbuntuMS G+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/118213597899093736234
<EvertonAuler_> bah e cade os gauchos ai tche
<tsantos> Gostaria de dicas para promover eventos do ubuntu aqui no estado (Acre)
<mvuelma> Hoje minha participação será apenas no bom e velho modo caracter. eheh
<Luis10kpnr> show vai ser sabado as 16h dia 06 de julho
<boiko> mvuelma: tá valendo :)
<Rafael-Pereira> Coloca a bandeira do Brasil Daniel-Lara!!! Hehe #ficadica
<Wender> Ver o seu rosto lindo , deixa o papo bem mais legal kk
<Luis10kpnr> rock pesado
<juniorxap> O Brasil esta virando do avessooo!!!
<mvuelma> Nunca é fora de moda, não é, boiko?
<Luis10kpnr> desculpe.kkkkkkkkkk
<Azor> Google deve adquirir Canonical e Ubuntu fundir com Android?
<boiko> mvuelma: não mesmo
<brunosantos> Por que ainda é trabalhoso fazer as placas nvidia funcionarem no ubuntu?
<joaolellis> rola intercâmbio via dropbox?
<juniorxap> Galera a Mico$ofre esta pagando pra quem achar um possível bug no Win8.1 kkkk http://bit.ly/14MIkdO
<juniorxap> alguém quer ficar rico fácil?
<juniorxap> kkkk
<omaciel> hehe
<brunosantos> O *.run mais recente disponibilizado no site da nvidia zuou meu ubuntu 12.04
<joaolellis> sim, já tem 1 tera a quase um mês
<FowgeR> O que vocês acham do lançamento do Kali Linux?
<Rui> Oi boa noite a todos ?
<Vagner> Verdade, falem um pouco do Kali Linux
<Anonymous__> hello world! AHUSHAUS
<Luis10kpnr> boa noite Rui
<Luis10kpnr> piratear é bom
<Luis10kpnr> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tylenol500mg> Ubuntu Mobile, o que acham?
<Luis10kpnr> Kali = Backtrack
<Rui> valeu Luis10kpnr
<Azor> Será que o telefone Ubuntu permitem aos usuários executar aplicativos Android, como o novo telefone Jolla faz?
<renato-ubuntu> a system76 possui representantes aqui no brasil?
<marcos> por um ps4 com preço justo . VEMpraRUA
<Lucas> boa  noite
<Luis10kpnr> Boa noite Lucas!!
<boiko> marcos: lol
<Luis10kpnr> Spock Five?? kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<FowgeR> Falem do Kali Linux?
<omaciel> Spotify
<juniorxap> Og o Spotify não tem suporte no Brasil,
<Luis10kpnr> DANIEL FALA ALGUAMCOISA!!!
<omaciel> juniorxap: pensei que tinha
<Rui> Grande Luis Mota...kkkk
<tylenol500mg> Groovershark é do caralh#
<juniorxap> Mas dizem que estão desembarcando aqui... mas ainda estão descarregando as malas.
<boiko> juniorxap: passar na alfândega é sempre complicado por aqui :)
<juniorxap> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk boa... boiko
<tylenol500mg> Eu gosto de baixar as músicas do Groovershark :)
<Luis10kpnr> BAIXEM A NOSSA BANDA https://soundcloud.com/banda10kpnr/
<tylenol500mg> *grooveshark
<juniorxap> Sim esta desembarcando
<EvertonAuler_> bah algum sabe de um aplicativo legal grooveshark pro Kubuntu?
<tiagoscd> http://grooveshark.com/tiagohillebrandt
<juniorxap> Mais uma dica Ouro... O Spotify tem cliente nativo pra Linux. \o/
<Luis10kpnr> ESCUTEM O SOM LEVINHO E QUERIDINHO
<Luis10kpnr> musical de 18 anos de estrada
<FowgeR> Kali Linux?
<boiko> Luis10kpnr: bacana :)
<Luis10kpnr> Breve Free Software Song em ritmo de Rock PEsado
<renato-ubuntu> se precisar de um guitar eu to ai rsrsrs
<tylenol500mg> Conhecem o SciLor's? Permite baixaras músicas do Groveshark
<Rafael_Neri> webapps no kubuntu não funciona
<tylenol500mg> *escrevendo tudo errado
<Anonymous__> Tem algum desenvolvedor por ai? Sou novo, em qual linguagem começar?
<Luis10kpnr> o som mata mosquito na certa
<boiko> soundcloud do _salem: https://soundcloud.com/tiago_sh
<juniorxap> Olha vocês tem que gravar uns pagodinhos, já que é papo de boteco, boteco+pagode... kkk
<tiagoscd> http://www.lastfm.com.br/user/tiagoscd
<art_> Eu baixei o Ubuntu 13.04 mas tive que desinstalar pois estava cheio de bugs a dash ficava toda preta e o áudio não funciona! :(
<omaciel> http://www.last.fm/user/OgMaciel
<renato-ubuntu> <Anonymous__>: eu trabalho com java e posso te dizer que tem mercado pra caramba
<marcos> fala sobre o bug#1
<Luis10kpnr> Pagode pelamordedeus
<tylenol500mg> http://www.scilor.com/grooveshark-downloader.html
<FowgeR> Existe um bug de crash de Driver AMD/Ati no Ubuntu 13.04!
<Luis10kpnr> To Usando MINT OLIVIA
<brunosantos> Existe tbm para nvidia FowgeR
<juniorxap> Site nacional de música, até que não é muuito ruim não: http://som13.com.br/
<Luis10kpnr> a banda ta gravando tudo no Qtractor
<Rui> Daniel poderia colocar bandeira do Rs...
<brunosantos> O video fica em 640x480 e me destrói
<FowgeR> o Ubuntu vem com crash no driver proprietário da NVIDIA "brunosantos"?
<Luis10kpnr> Eu vi KID ABELHA no Circo Voador em 1986
<art_> Ubuntu LIXO! :'(
<marcos> tem que ter troll ,kk
<Rui> kkkk art...
<Edson> kkkkkk troll
<juniorxap> TROLL DETECTED !!!
<art_> Sério, tipo a dash fica preta e o áudio não funciona! :'(
<tiagoscd> @kban art_
<Edson> rm -rf no troll
<joaolellis> eu tive em vários shows no circo voador
<Luis10kpnr> Vou fazer 50 anos
<FowgeR> PESSOAL OLHA A GALERA DO CHAT!
<brunosantos> quando rodei o mais recente *.run do site da nvidia, ferrou tudo. Não consegue subir em 1900x1280 após o Grub
<Luis10kpnr> Vi Barao, Legiao, Celso Blues Boy
<joaolellis> lol
<boiko> FowgeR: vamos ver as perguntas já já, foi mal
<Luis10kpnr> Os punks, Colera, etc
<Rui> Roupa Nova...
<FowgeR> aqui quando abro determinados programas a sessão desliga
<tylenol500mg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaq3G1VRXnU
<Luis10kpnr> Unica banda que eu sou Fã mesmo é o RUSH
<brunosantos> RUSH Luis10kpnr
<Luis10kpnr> influencia muito o som da gente (da 10KPNR)
<Rui> rsrsrsrsrs
<joaolellis> eu tenho vários discos de vinil dessa época,
<Rafael-Pereira> Das antigas esses caras... kkkkkkkkk
<juniorxap> Roupa Nova é épicoo... não existe nenhum som igual.
<Luis10kpnr> Roupa Nova é abanda que os caras que melhro tocam
<Luis10kpnr> monstros
<Vagner> Mudando de assunto, como o Ubuntu se comporta em SSD?
<FowgeR> Pessoal falem do Kali Linux!
<omaciel> http://grooveshark.com/playlist/Rock+Brasil/75062629
<marcos> legiao urbana *u*
<Luis10kpnr> Kali Linux = Backtrack RC3
<renato-ubuntu> eu estava assistindo uma homenagem ao led zeppelin kennedy center honors show de bola
<tiagoscd> https://soundcloud.com/banda10kpnr/
<Luis10kpnr> Og minha banda ta tentando tocar em Portland
<EvertonAuler_> Pergunta para Og Marciel, estou estudando Python a 1 mes, gostaria de saber qual dos livros que voce tem ai que seria mais bacana para mim começar lendo, tambem pode ser em Ingles, qual você me indicaria?
<omaciel> Luis10kpnr: massa!
<Luis10kpnr> Obrigado
<Luis10kpnr> Metal Loucura
<juniorxap> Capela fodastica é isso aqui http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lExW80sXsHs
<Luis10kpnr> https://soundcloud.com/banda10kpnr/
<omaciel> Learning Python
<Luis10kpnr> Tiago vai nos ver no FISL
<brunosantos> Eu usei sites EvertonAuler e a necessidade de desenvolver em Blender
<Luis10kpnr> e nos xingar
<Luis10kpnr> a saida para o nossa banda sempre foi o Aeroporto
<joaolellis> lol
<Rafael-Pereira> omaciel, como os protestos aqui do Brasil estão aparecendo aí?
<rssolivei> tiagoscd, sábado dia 22 terá o Ubuntuday em sp capital no Corinthians e estarei lá!!
<Vagner> Como o Ubuntu se comporta em um SSD, tem ganho de desempenho?
<FowgeR> Comentem sobre o Kali Linux!
<renato-ubuntu> não tem ponto e virgula
<renato-ubuntu> rsrs
<Luis10kpnr> DANIEL ACORDA MEU FILHO
<thiiagofernando> e pra quem nao programa e quer comecar a programa o que VCs recomendam para  comecar em python
<Vagner> Ubuntu no SSD, fica melhor?
<joaolellis> sumiu
<Rafael-Pereira> Thank's, omaciel!
<Luis10kpnr> baixou sim
<juniorxap> Vagner no meu ficou balaa
<omaciel> Rafael-Pereira: hehehe you bet!
<joaolellis> aqui foi a zero
<Luis10kpnr> é o satelite
<augustocc> aqui baixou tb!
<Garliene> Aqui em Araguari o prefeito decretou ponto facultativo para os funcionarios, conseguimos levar para as ruas 4.500 pessoas e amigos ficar na linha de frente não foi facil ..mas conseguimos passar a mensagem
<renato-ubuntu> é prism rsrsrs
<augustocc> precisa de um microfone de grafeno
<juniorxap> mas o teu HD é hibrido? ou é o SSD separado?
<tiagoscd> augustocc: buenas :D
<Rui> quantos on-line ?
<brunosantos> aqui abaixou e voltou ao nível bom
<omaciel> estranho
<augustocc> oi tiago! talvez daqui a pouco eu possa me juntar ao hangout :)
<Azor> Estou criando um navegador de web que roda em wind, android e ubuntu, quem pode me dar um dica?
<tiagoscd> augustocc: beleza
<thiiagofernando> e se for em python  o que ler?
<Rafael-Pereira> E aquela apostila prometida em Qt, em boiko... Estou esperando!!!
<Rui> kkkk
<FowgeR> Tem alguém que manja de Segurança e possa dar uma abordagem sobre o Kali Linux?!?!?!
<EvertonAuler_> comunidade python é de mais
<omaciel> thiiagofernando: procura ai Dive Into Python
<Rafael-Pereira> De Qt*
<boiko> Rafael-Pereira: ouch, verdade, tinha esquecido, veja o que duas semanas de férias fazem com o indivíduo :)
<Vagner> juniorxap, o seu SSD é de quanto?
<Rafael_Neri> QML é massa
<Vagner> Tenho um aqui de 40 giga
<Rafael-Pereira> Kkkkkkkk, é que quero aprender essas linguagens aí... ;)
<omaciel> http://www.diveintopython.net/
<Luis10kpnr> Kali Linux = Carolina Dieckmann
<juniorxap> Vagner, é um hibrido, SSD 25 e HDD 500.
<Vagner> A sei
<thiiagofernando> valeu omaciel pela dica
<Vagner> Para jogos melhora bastante?
<GelioJr> Trabalho com sistemas  web com Java
<omaciel> thiiagofernando: disponha. Recomendo tbm "adotar" um projeto em python
<boiko> Vagner: provavelmente não
<Azor> Estou criando um navegador de web que roda em wind, android e ubuntu, quem pode me dar um dica?
<brunosantos> Botar os SOs e Programas
<Luis10kpnr> SSD é sensivel sob eletricidade estatica??
<augustocc> o problema do SSD é que é difícil rebobinar depois de usar
<boiko> augustocc: entra no papo!
<brunosantos> Enquanto seus dados ficam no HD mecânico
<tiagoscd> @voice aprigio
<augustocc> no momento to num ambiente que nao permite, boiko, mas acho que daqui a uns 10 minutos eu vou poder
<Rafael-Pereira> Olha sou boiko, sou do IFBA - Instituição Federal de ciência, tecnologia e educação, e em informática eles ensinaram pascal. Essa linguagem é boa? Ainda é muito usada?
<GelioJr> tem um adaptador de ssd pra colocar no lugar do CD
<juniorxap> o meu também 10 seg
<boiko> augustocc: tranquilo :)
<augustocc> previsao: 15 minutos, tiago :)
<renato-ubuntu> kkkkkkk
<brunosantos> Um agradecimento ao Aprigio Simões por me ajudar com o UEFI
<boiko> Rafael-Pereira: comercialmente não
<Luis10kpnr> alguem já usou um Ultrabook com LINUX?
<tiagoscd> augustocc: beleza :D
<Rafael_Neri> procede a informação que a Canonical fundou um grupo de empresas mobile pra difundir o Ubuntu Touch?
<Azor> Estou criando um navegador de web que roda em wind, android e ubuntu, quem pode me dar um dica?
<omaciel> Luis10kpnr: eu
<Luis10kpnr> os seios upgrade da Angelina
<euvirus> Boa noite aee familia
<juniorxap> Luis10kpnr, eu uso um Samsung Serie 5 com o Ubuntu, fica muito bommm
<augustocc> eles tavam falando de ti, aprigio!
<omaciel> Azor: que tipo de dica?
<boiko> Rafael-Pereira: pascal era basicamente o nicho do Delphi, mas perdeu muito mercado
<Luis10kpnr> maquebelezinha
<Rafael_Neri> Protesto: Não é apenas R$ 0,20, É por um mundo sem INTERNET EXPLORER.
<joaolellis> Salve Aprigio
<juniorxap> Só que tem um segredinho pra instalar.
<Danniel-Lara> ha gambiarra   http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-484072066-adaptador-de-dvd-para-hd-ssd-notebook-drive-caddy-95mm-_JM
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: legal a frase do Rafael_Neri né? hahaha
<renato-ubuntu> alguem já uso aqueles nano pc?
<omaciel> augustocc: verdade, eu estava falando como que o aprigio vai adorar o Man of Steel :)
<omaciel> (fiquei sabendo que so' sai em julho no Brasil)
<brunosantos> Por um mundo sem IE6
<Azor> Estou criando um navegador de web que roda em wind, android e ubuntu, como criar?
<mvuelma> Baaaah! Ó céus, not again.... tiagoscd .
<juniorxap> em hibernação o meu gasta 4 seg pra ligar
<aprigio> brunosantos, poder garotao
<aprigio> augustocc, uhauhauhuha
<Rafael-Pereira> Droga, só podia ser de colégio brasileiro... Mas o que me deixou alegre, boiko, foi o fato de que tem um cara que trabalha no site do colégio, e ele é da comunidade KDE e colocou o linux nos PCs de lá!!! Agora só que, quando falei para o cara que usava Ubuntu ele só fautou falar mau de mim... kkkkk
<omaciel> aprigio: :P
<aprigio> augustocc, mal ou bem uhauhauha
<aprigio> joanir, eaeee
<thiiagofernando> e vejo o papo de buteco so pra ver o Aprigio falar da tekpix kkkkkkkk
<aprigio> omaciel, fala garotaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<juniorxap> eu instalo o ubuntu no ssd e deixo o hdd pra pasta home
<augustocc> com ssd o meu athlon executa loops sem fim em menos de 30 segundos
<aprigio> boiko, aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<omaciel> aprigio: 3 words: Man. Of. Steel!
<tiagoscd> augustocc: hahahahha
<boiko> Rafael-Pereira: haha, eu ajudava no desenvolvimento do KDE um tempo atrás?
<joaolellis> tá congelando o papo aqui
<rssolivei> e tem jogo do brasil!!
<rssolivei> rsrs
<ubuntued-info-Cl> Ping!
<Eumesmo> Seu fiz essa adaptação, no MacBook nao teve nenhum problema de consumo nem desempenho quanto a esse segundo hd
<brunosantos> é mesmo. os livros estão no mesmo lugar
<joaolellis> é uma instalação Aprigio
<omaciel> brunosantos: ate' voce? hehe
<Rafael-Pereira> boiko, eu sempre quis simpatizar com o KDE... mas sempre me dou melhor com o Gnome... rsrsrsrs
<ubuntued-info-Cl> Cheguei agora Aprigio!!!!
<Vagner> Existe algum programa bom para recuperação de arquivos para o Linux?
<juniorxap> +aprigio, instalei o ubuntu direto no meu ssd, removi tudo do windows, e deixei o hdd pra home, o procedimento foi certo?
<ubuntued-info-Cl> Estou a trabalhar e não vou poder ir pelo menos agora para o hangout!
<Vagner> Se possivel com interface gráfica
<augustocc> sobre o grupo de operadoras na canonical: http://br-linux.org/2013/01/8-operadoras-de-celular-aceitam-convite-para-participar-de-grupo-da-canonical-sobre-o-ubuntu-touch.html
<brunosantos> E o swap juniorxap? KKKKK
<ubuntued-info-Cl> se eu conseguir eu daqui a 10 minutos apareço no hangout!
<tiagoscd> ubuntued-info-Cl: beleza
<tiagoscd> :)
<juniorxap> o Swap no SSD também =D
<ubuntued-info-Cl> vou adiantar o trabalho
<brunosantos> T
<brunosantos> T
<Rafael-Pereira> Mídia controla a informação tiagoscd!!!
<brunosantos> Tá se falando do BOPE no Rio com o Caveirão. Vai dar merda!!!!!
<brunosantos> Do IE6
<brunosantos> Que morra o IE6
<boiko> Rafael-Pereira: não tenho nada contra Gnome, mas desenvolver em Glib/Gtk pra mim não rola, tentei  já mas não consigo me adaptar
<joaolellis> v de vinagre
<marcos> Já estou nessa
<Garliene> Usamos o seguinte movimento, se alguem começasse uma bardena..todos sentariam no chão para que a PM atuasse com vigor..e assim foi ..Não é facil gente ..mas está no meio é muitoooo bommm...OS POLITICOS DE MERDA vão ficar sem sono nesta noite.
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Vagner> Algum programa para recuperar arquivos para linux?
<brunosantos> Assim que for para Maringá, eu participarei
<joaolellis> eu uso o test disk ou o gpart
<aprigio> juniorxap, sim sim
<aprigio> :)
<Rui> navegador explode...kkk
<Danniel-Lara> testdisk
<Rafael-Pereira> boiko, por respeito a você eu tentarei voltar ao KDE! hahahahahaha... ;)
<Rafael_Neri> Vamos fazer um protesto? POR BRASIL SEM DROGAS, FORA MICROSOFT.
<brunosantos> Se invadirem o dep. de engenharia de software da MS, não vão achar ninguém kkkkkk
<Rafael_Oliveira> http://lolhehehe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/daads.jpg
<boiko> Rafael-Pereira: bom, eu não uso KDE mais, agora uso Unity mesmo
<augustocc> eu aumento mas não invento!
<Azor> Estou criando um navegador de web que roda em wind, android e ubuntu, como criar?
<brunosantos> Todo mundo na MS fica no dep. de marketing kkkkk
<marcos> Só consegui recuperar com teste disk  uma vez
<augustocc> Azor, o ideal é usar um editor de texto, um compilador e um linker
<Rafael_Neri> Galera agora o Google Chrome está disponível diretamente pelo repositório do Ubuntu.
<Rafael-Pereira> boiko: Blz, mas realmente vou testar, pois até que a interface é interessante... rsrsrs
<juniorxap> Falando em Google Chrome... o meu esta gerando um arquivo de log na minha pasta home toda vez que abro ele... nome do arquivo "libpeerconnection.log"
<Azor> Como criar navegador de web que roda em wind, android e ubuntu, como criar? Foi mal!
<omaciel> Azor: o boiko sugeriu voce usar o webkit
<joaolellis> tou usando o opera
<boiko> Azor: https://launchpad.net/webbrowser-app
<boiko> Azor: webkit é o caminho :)
<Rafael_Neri> Azor: tenta usar QT com o QTWebKit.
<Azor> obrigado!
<ubuntued-info-Cl> O conky que eu mais amo: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=191&p=39686#p39686
<ubuntued-info-Cl> :D
<Paladino> Tem uma coisa que chata que ocorre comigo que é o acesso ao site do banco do brasil com o google chrome! Simplesmente não consigo! Uso o 12.04 e tenho o java 7 da oracle instalado! Alguém tem uma dica aí?
<juniorxap> Falando em Google Chrome... o meu esta gerando um arquivo de log na minha pasta home toda vez que abro ele... nome do arquivo "libpeerconnection.log"
<boiko> Rafael_Neri: boa! é o que estamos usando no browser do ubuntu-touch
<EvertonAuler_> bah eu uso o Konqueror como gerenciador de arquivos e to achando bem bacana no KDE
<juniorxap> alguém esta tendo esse mesmo comportamento?
<brunosantos> Beleza
<juniorxap> esta vendo*
<Rui> acesso bb pelo firefox...kkkk
<marcos> Sempre uso
<marcos>  o opera
<marcos>   é  muito  bom
<boiko> EvertonAuler_: não é o Dolphin o gerenciador de arquivos do KDE?
<omaciel> isso
<Rafael_Neri> por falar em opera, ele vai adotar o WebKit
<EvertonAuler_> eu não curti muito o Dolphin
<marcos>  pena que a minha faculdade  boicota ele
<boiko> EvertonAuler_: ah ok
<marcos>  sempre
<EdAgt> eu sem uso o opera
<Rafael_Neri> tiagoscd: o opera vai adotar o webkit
<EdAgt> está muito bom
<juniorxap> Falando em Google Chrome... o meu esta gerando um arquivo de log na minha pasta home toda vez que abro ele... nome do arquivo "libpeerconnection.log"
<Rafael-Pereira> A canonical poderia desenvolver um browser próprio do Ubuntu, com o estilo Ubuntu. Acho que seria muito legal!
<omaciel> 2013-06-20 22:07:51 <+boiko> Azor: https://launchpad.net/webbrowser-app
<juniorxap> vou reinstalar ele.... pra ver.
<ed__> O Opera está com um novo projeto baseado no Chromium http://www.opera.com/pt/developer/next
<omaciel> Rafael-Pereira: ^^
<juniorxap> sim mandei pra ver o nome da coisa
<ubuntued-info-Cl> opera e webkit: http://ubuntued.info/opera-anuncia-mudanca-para-o-webkit-e-chromium
<ubuntued-info-Cl> :D
<Vagner> Esses dias eu vi um tablet rodando o Debian
<Vagner> Achei interessante
<aprigio> Vagner, existe um projeto independente para debian em tablet e mobiles a tempos
<Rafael_Neri> 2 linhas: start, end
<renato-ubuntu> se o firefox vier de fato sair do ubuntu para a entrada do chromium o thunderbird tambem irá sair tbm ou nao?
<aprigio> Vagner, http://wiki.debian.org/Mobile
<Rafael-Pereira> Seria melhor, pois sempre existe algum probleminha com o Firefox... ou com as abas do Chrome...
<Vagner> Interessante, sera que vamos chegar ao ponto de poder trocar o SO do tablet tão fácil quanto o do PC?
<brunosantos> O cara tem um boi Gnu O_o kkkkk
<Rafael-Pereira> Vocês que estão mais ligados a essa área... o Chrome já está com o motor próprio do Google?
<brunosantos> brinks
<boiko> Rafael-Pereira: acho que ainda não
<brunosantos> Vish 22" Que maravilha
<Vagner> Isso devia ficar muito bom na mochila
<Rafael-Pereira> Pelo jeito isso vai ser uma coisa muito boa, o Chroma aparentemente será mil veses melhor...! Motor próprio, os caras já ficam com todos os conhecimentos do código inteiro.
<boiko> Vagner: mochila? mala de viagem e olha lá :)
<Rafael_Neri> tiagoscd, aprigio: E o bug #1 recentemente dado como concluido pelo Mark? Será que ele tem realmente razão?
<ubotu-br`> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" (affected: 2172, heat: 9512) [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<renato-ubuntu> aqueles ultrabook conversivel é o horrivel
<GelioJr> desktop tem produção, o tablet é voltado mais a consumir conteudo
<Vagner> O meu Note pesa 2,3 quilos e ja acho um tijolo
<juniorxap_> galera, não é extenção, acabei de reinstalar o google chrome, removi a pasta de configurações em /home/.config e mesmo assim ele ainda continua gerando o arquivo libpeerconnection.log
<Azor> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Gambas-2-Criando-um-navegador-web-1
<aprigio> Rafael_Neri, sim, ele esta certissimo :)
<boiko> juniorxap_: deve ser alguma biblioteca que ele usa por padrão
<joaolellis> eu tenho note e netbook, uso os dois, em minhas aulas, mas penso em migrar para um tablet, mas para projeção acho que ainda precisaremos de um note
<Rafael-Pereira> aprigio, também tem a questão de navegação em sites... eu como front-end acho uma tarefa meio complicada adaptar totalmente o design de um site para tablets, mesmo com o responsive design.
<Vagner> Se tivesse um sistema que atendesse todas as minhas necessidades num tablet, eu abandonaria de vez o note
<renato-ubuntu> windows 8 no tablet da tekpix kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Edson> kkkkkkkkkk
<aprigio> renato-ubuntu, uauhauhauhuhaa
<boiko> renato-ubuntu: lol
<omaciel> cai
<sulley> Olá! =)
<sulley> Alguém ai?
<Paladino> Oiii
<boiko> sulley: opa!
<Rafael-Pereira> Legado = roubo :P
<brunosantos> Legado e programas
<sulley> Sou eu o art_ queria saber porque me kikaram??? :(
<brunosantos> Que o diga a AutoDesk
<joaolellis> o @Alahara tem um Lumia Aprigio
<renato-ubuntu> venda casada a microsoft faz
<Rui> kkkk
<Vagner> Eu conheço uma pessoa que usa um lumia 520
<joaolellis> mas o problema da Apple começou quando o Steve Jobs vendeu ações para o Gates
<Azor> Eu conheço 1 ela ganhou do pai dela... mais o vendedor falou para ele que é bom! rs!
<renato-ubuntu> hiphone kkkkkkk
<Rafael-Pereira> Windows é bosta dez do princípio!!! kkkk
<joaolellis> o Gates tem cadeira cativa na Apple, depois disso os macs desandaram tanto que mandaram o Jobs embora
<juniorxap_> Falando em Xing Ling vi um tal de Jyaiu que é muito bom.
<renato-ubuntu> vc viram que huawei está querendo comprar a nokia?
<juniorxap_> http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/jiayu-g3
<juniorxap_> olha ai
<juniorxap_> absurdo
<renato-ubuntu> se a huawei comprar a nokia irá deixar o windows mobile de lado e passará vender somente com android
<Vagner> Cartão de memória 2 giga tekpix, 299
<Vagner> promoçao
<boiko> Vagner: sério isso? :-O
<ubuntued-info-Cl> +aprigio nao concordo! :P
<Vagner> Eu ia compar um nokia, mas desisti e comprei um motorola d3
<ubuntued-info-Cl> vou mostrar porquê
<Azor> Roda Ubuntu Fone este celulares?
<Azor> rs!
<renato-ubuntu> kkkkkkkkkk
<ubuntued-info-Cl> Aprigio meu smartphone neste momento: http://i.imgur.com/tcjjTy6.jpg
<joaolellis> mas o hardware da nokia costuma ser bom
<Vagner> Pior que é verdade, +boiko
<Vagner> http://www.tecnomania.com.br/produto_detalhe.asp?IDProduto=3295
<Vagner> olha o link
<ubuntued-info-Cl> sabem o que é isso?
<ubuntued-info-Cl> :D
<boiko> Vagner: caramba!
<art_> Olá!
<Rafael-Pereira> Para aí pessoal, tio Bill vai criticar o Ubuntu daqui a pouco, mesmo plagiando recursos...! :P
<Rafael-Pereira> kkkkkkkk
<renato-ubuntu> ios vai ganhar nova inteface
<art_> kkk
<ubuntued-info-Cl> aprigio vc estava a gozar quem usava smartphone a trabalhar a serio
<art_> tiagoscd: Cara porque você me kikou? Eu não fiz nada só falei que o Ubuntu tinha uns bugs! :(
<ubuntued-info-Cl> mas eu uso o smartphone para controlar o servidor do Ubuntued!! :D
<ubuntued-info-Cl> daqui a 5 minutos eu explico! tou quase a acabar :P
<aprigio> show
<ubuntued-info-Cl> NGINX Aprigio! ;)
<marcos> NGINX Aprigio Não é  o apache   é  o NGINX Aprigio
<ubuntued-info-Cl> não uso :P é só mesmo para controlar o servidor do ubuntued
<marcos> segundo o ubuntued
<renato-ubuntu> aprigio será q firefoxOS que nem o window mobile mosca branca
<art_> tiagoscd: Cara porque você me kikou? Eu não fiz nada só falei que o Ubuntu tinha uns bugs! :(
<aprigio> marcos, é algum log ao tipo access.log
<aprigio> ate pq os logs sao muito identicos
<Vagner> E qualidade Tekpix
<renato-ubuntu> uma vez na santa efigenia eu vi um camelo vendendo um pendrive da kingston de 1TB kkkkkkkkkkkk
<aprigio> marcos, o access_log é o mesmo
<art_> tiagoscd: Cara porque você me kikou? Eu não fiz nada só falei que o Ubuntu tinha uns bugs! :(
<tiagoscd> art_: kickei pela falta de respeito
<thiiagofernando> so tem IE  pra windows phone
<tiagoscd> art_: favor não ficar repetindo a frase
<tiagoscd> @voice salem_
<art_> tiagoscd: Qual falta de respeito? :S
<tazzeus> o que vcs acham do S.O do Chrome?
<tiagoscd> art_: ao invés de questionar você simplesmente xingou
<Vagner> http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2013-06/openmandriva-alpha.html
<art_> tiagoscd: Desculpe, não farei mais isso! Tem como tu "desbanir" meu IP? Tive que trocar de proxy só pra perguntar! kkk
<tiagoscd> art_: okay, o farei
<tiagoscd> @op
<renato-ubuntu> kkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> @deop
<wellington> boa noite !
<omaciel> art_: liga nao, o tiagoscd ainda nao tomou a gelada dele :)
<Rafael-Pereira> aprigio, olha isso: http://br-linux.org/2013/01/retro-o-ultimo-dos-ultimos-risc-pc-da-acorn-a-mostra-na-inglaterra.html kkkkkkk
<joaolellis> eu tenho uma tranqueira dessas de 64 gigas
<tiagoscd> art_: feito
<art_> tiagoscd: Obrigado! =)
<alan_> Alguém gostou dos novos ícones do LibreOffice
<renato-ubuntu> e a embalagem era muito bem feita
<aprigio> Rafael-Pereira, bem antigo ele
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> Rafael-Pereira, eu quero é um rs6000
<tiagoscd> @voice omaciel
<joaolellis> http://p2.trrsf.com.br/image/fget/cf/407/305/images.terra.com/2013/01/11/kingstonpredatorintro.jpg
<Rafael-Pereira> Lllllllllllll
<Rafael-Pereira> K
<joaolellis> esse é de 1 tera mesma
<ubuntued-info-Cl> Tiago, envie um pedido de hangout. daqui a bocado acedo!
<Vagner>  [23:30] <Vagner>
<joaolellis> o link é antigo desse cartão
<Anonymous__> Calmaaaa AHSUHAUS Estou ouvindo vcs
<boiko> joaolellis: no site da tekpix diz disponibilidade imediata :P
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkk
<Vagner> http://www.tecnomania.com.br/produto_detalhe.asp?IDProduto=3295
<marcusbrdf> Brasília 62.000
<art_> Pronto, voltei! =)
<tazzeus> aracaju-se = 20.000
<renato-ubuntu> colocaram fogo no palacio do itamarati
<art_> Boquim, Sergipe! =)
<Vagner> A vista sai por 284,00, ai compensa
<boiko> lol
<Rafael-Pereira> Olha só que interessante pessoal: http://br-linux.org/2013/01/onion-pi-roteador-wifi-feito-com-um-raspberry-pi-e-conectado-nativamente-ao-tor.html
<Rafael_Neri> falou galera, vou drumir
<marcusbrdf> o fogo no itamarati colocaram fogo num container
<mvuelma> E as perguntas pessoal?
<mvuelma> Vou fazer uma: quem vai no Ubuntu Day?
<barakah> KKKKKKKKK
<joaolellis> aqui está calor
<omaciel> joaolellis: aqui tbm
<juniorxap> Chapecó Sabado 6º
<marcusbrdf> ubuntu br no fisl
<Edson> Galera o que vocês acham do monodevelop ?
<omaciel> faz tempo que nao uso o monodevelop
<mvuelma> Opa, marcusbrdf. Estaremos lá no FISL sim.
<brunosantos> Vou fazer uma: Há ainda dificuldades entre o Ubuntu e os drives proprietários de placa de vídeo Nvidia?
<joaolellis> Aprigio trabalha no Person of Interest
<aprigio> hahuuhauha
<mvuelma> xiiii
<Rafael_Oliveira> thiago safadjenho chamando pra arrumar a cama
<Ubuntued> Tiago, envie um convite!
<marcusbrdf> pessoal ja da pra instalar o ubuntu phone no galaxy s 3 mini?
<art_> Person of Interest, sou muito fan! =D
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: enviei no seu Gtalk
<brunosantos> Por que o Blender não trabalha facilmente no Ubuntu e o mais recente *run deixa a tela appós o Grub em 640x480
<renato-ubuntu> cerveja americana é boa og?
<Rui> V
<Rui> <Ubuntued> Tiago, envie um convite!
<omaciel> renato-ubuntu: tem bastante boa, mas dentre as mais conhecidas eu gosto da Samuel Adams
<tiagoscd> \o/
<omaciel> renato-ubuntu: tbm gosto da Blue Moon
<mvuelma> Peguei um Chrome Book essa semana.
<juniorxap> Testei um Chromebook, cara, fora da realidade do Brasil.
<joaolellis> eu gosto da Bud, e de algumas da MIller
<omaciel> joaolellis: Coors Light serve para lavar copos :)
<mvuelma> Justamente o que eu falei pra pessoa que comprou: seria lindo se tivéssemos conexões de qualidade aqui.
<Rafael_Oliveira> chromium, não é ruim, mas não é indispensavel
<juniorxap> nem tem um terminal de qualidade...
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: recebeste?
<Ubuntued> sim, estava a aceder pelo 3G -.-
<joaolellis> corrida de cavalos
<Rui> tiagoscd obrigado abração...
<renato-ubuntu> nem me fale de palestra ainda sei o que  vou fazer no meu TCC rsrsrsrs
<joaolellis> kkkkkkkkkkk
<marcusbrdf> já dá pra instalar o touch no S3 mini?
<marcos> Ouvi alertas de   Windows em  uma das  máquinas de vocês
<marcos>   kkkk
<Ubuntued> O novo hangouts parece nao funcionar no meu android o.0
<Ubuntued> vejo toda a gente, mas não começa a filmar :\
<marcos> Eu tenho
<aprigio> Ubuntued, aahh
<marcos> Rubem E. Ferreira
<aprigio> Ubuntued, abre no Windows Phone hehe
<Ubuntued> LOL
<aprigio> huauhauh
<Ubuntued> vocês conseguem ver alguma coisa?
<aprigio> Ubuntued, po mas eh um Nexus!!!
<aprigio> nao
<aprigio> SIM SIM
<Ubuntued> infelizmente não é um nexus :(
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: sim, te enxergamos
<tiagoscd> só sem microfone
<Rafael_Oliveira> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/feed/ está dando erro =/
<Ubuntued> pois... -.-
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: tá ouvindo a gente?
<mvuelma> eu nunca tive sofá
<Ubuntued> ouço pelo pc :p
<Eumesmo> Só ouvindo e aprendendo
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Rui> usando android...
<Ubuntued> eu estou a ver com muito delay :|
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: entendi
<Rui> oi boa noite a todos...
<boiko> noite!
<Ubuntued> pelo smartphone consigo ver tudo talvez uns 60 ou 90 segundos antes :\
<Ubuntued> pelo youtube as coisas estão muito atrasadas hoje :\
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: pois é :/
<juniorxap> Vendo noticia aqui, Rio de Janeiro está Sitiado.
<joaolellis> Pi roda Debian tb
<Ubuntued> a instalar o plugin dos hangouts ainda xDDDDD
<tazzeus> e sobre o MIUI ? Alguem usa?
<mvuelma> vocês viram o Onion Pi?
<thiiagofernando> da pra tirar o windows phone  e colocar ubuntu touch sera?  rsrsr
<Ubuntued> 2 minutos! :D
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: :D
<Vagner> Flw galera
<Vagner> boa noite
<omaciel> buenas
<joaolellis> salamandra sirigaita já tá rodando?
<boiko> joaolellis: lol
<joaolellis> fazendo tricot
<Rafael_Oliveira> não
<joaolellis> aqui eu ouvi tb, abraço Cláudio
<marcos> Cláudio com  dois usuários
<marcos>  Boa noite
<Lampas> só aparece o queixo dele
<renato-ubuntu> a google está criando um projeto para levar sinal de internet atraves de baloes alguem viu isso?
<joaolellis> é perto do Acre, kkkkkkk
<omaciel> joaolellis: com o Amazonas no meio :)
<joaolellis> Papillon andou por ai
<omaciel> hahaha
<Rafael_Oliveira> povo mto nervoso, lá perdem a cabeça por qualqer coisa
<tiagomm> ate a via dutra parando hj
<tiagomm> de interior do Rio ate São paulo
<joaolellis> globo news tem feito ataques camuflados ao governo federal
<tiagoscd> #chatiado haha
<renato-ubuntu> camargedon kkkkkkkk
<salem_> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/06/18/world/americas/brazil-protests-montague/index.html?iid=article_sidebar
<salem_> boiko, ^
<boiko> salem_: valeu!
<ubuntued> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.connectbot
<tiagoscd> old but gold
<renato-ubuntu> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<mvuelma> começou ......
<mvuelma> tava demorando pra sair bobagem.....
<beatrizamieiro> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<joaolellis> o Cláudio saiu?
<mvuelma> eu vou ter que participar do hangout pra colocar ordem?
<boiko> mvuelma: :)
<mvuelma> só observando.....
<beatrizamieiro> Isso msm Marta
<wellington> por que o grooveshark é melhor q os arquivos q temos no pc ? não é mais fácil acha-los ? toca-los
<juniorxap> tem antivirus pra linux?
<wellington> ?
<juniorxap> kkkkkkkkk
<ubuntero> opa, eu cheguei atrasado, não sei o que já foi discutindo
<ubuntued> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aSkDxATYrns
<juniorxap> mandaram perguntar alguma coisa
<mvuelma> e eu que valho por 2!
<boiko> mvuelma: bota uma foto estática, deve ser suficiente :)
<tiagoscd> http://anoticia.clicrbs.com.br/sc/geral/an-jaragua/noticia/2013/06/policial-militar-conta-por-que-resolveu-aderir-ao-protesto-em-jaragua-do-sul-4176725.html
<tazzeus>  e sobre o MIUI ? Alguem usa?
<tazzeus> http://miuibrasil.net/downloads/
<marcos> Tô usando  ele   justamente por causa do Cláudio  " Estou gostando"
<ubuntued> :D
<tazzeus> prefere o MIUI ou o CYANOGEN?
<mvuelma> Pessoal. Apesar de sentir que deveria ficar, preciso ir. Uma boa noite à todos. E comportem-se!
<boiko> tazzeus: qual a diferença? eu não manjo disso muito
<tazzeus> as duas concorrentes na customização de ROM para android
<tazzeus> tipo a pepsi e a coca-cola
<tazzeus> rsrsrsr
<boiko> mvuelma: boa noite!
<ubuntued> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/synapse-indicator-new-search.html
<ubuntued> aprgio ^
<mvuelma> Obrigada à todos. O novo eleito para manter a ordem na minha ausência é o boiko.
<boiko> mvuelma: certeza que quer isso? :P
<Alextux> O Claúdio Novaes pode falar um pouco sobre o ElementaryOS?
<mvuelma> eu disse, manter a ordem, boiko , não acabar com a ordem
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: boa escolha
<mvuelma> ;)
<tiagoscd> traz a responsabilidade pra ele
<tiagoscd> :D
<mvuelma> sim,porque pra ti, tiagoscd , já desisti né
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: orra
<tiagoscd> hehhe
<ubuntued> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome-sushi-quick-previewer-for-nautilus.html
<boiko> ubuntued: bacana!
<ubuntero> isso o gnome-sushi
<tazzeus> fui
<YALAXANVER> net send * gyn
<art_> Tô saindo, boa noite à todos! =)
<boiko> noite art_!
<tiagoscd> boa :)
<YALAXANVER> http://1337day.com/exploit/description/20888
<YALAXANVER> Abrillllllllllllllllll
<YALAXANVER> terra
<Alextux> O Claúdio Novaes pode falar um pouco sobre o ElementaryOS?
<YALAXANVER> talvez
<YALAXANVER> quero new
<YALAXANVER> permuta
<YALAXANVER> onion
<ubuntero> eu tenho melhorado meu inglês com o Og
<ubuntero> sempre aprendo pronuncia nova
<omaciel> hehehe
<YALAXANVER> br	br	ce	fortaleza	-3.724000	-38.542999	telecomunicacoes da ... Brazil	BR	Minas Gerais	Belo Horizonte	-19.916700	-43.933300	Oi Velox BRAZIL	BR	SAO PAULO	SAO PAULO	-23.547501	-46.636108	TELEMAR NORTE LESTE ...
<boiko> ubuntero: papo de buteco também é cultura
<aprigio> ubuntero, huauhauhauhauha eu tb
<omaciel> tiagoscd: ^^
<YALAXANVER> eae
<YALAXANVER>  new????s
<YALAXANVER> Humilde
<tiagoscd> @kban YALAXANVER
<ubuntero> façam propaganda do opencast, tem bastante gente aí que participa :P
<tiagoscd> omaciel: thanks, hehe
<aprigio> ahh eh
<ubuntued> android caiu :p
<aprigio> cola o link aqui
<aprigio> ubuntued, volta aeee
<ubuntero> isso me lembrou o IO's com o processador falando "Travei"
<aprigio> uhauha
<juniorxap> O que não me deixar largar o Ubuntu e testar outras distros como sistema principal é a capacidade do Unity usar multimonitores, nele eu tenho duas àreas de trabalho funcionais e completas.
<omaciel> juniorxap: mas a maioria dos gerenciadores de janelas fazem isso
<juniorxap> no Gnome por exemplo não consegui fazer rodar multimonitores, completos, com barras menus etc...
<omaciel> hmmm
<juniorxap> as janelas sim, elas migram entre eles.
<omaciel> juniorxap: GNOME 3?
<juniorxap> sim Gnome3
<omaciel> ahh mas acho que e' assim mesmo
<omaciel> uma janela tem barras e tal
<omaciel> outras nao
<EvertonAuler_> o KDE é bem bacana também para multimonitores
<juniorxap> mas é como no Windows, só uma extenção, não uma àrea de trabalho completa.
<omaciel> eu e o aprigio usamos um super minimalista: i3
<ricardo__> galera como que anda o desempenho do 13.10?? ta usável??
<juniorxap> é como se eu tivesse duas maquinas ligadas.
<aprigio> omaciel, hehehe
<aprigio> poder
<marcos> To gostanto  do   Elementary   porque  ele  é  muito   leve e me deixa  instalar  todos os programas que  tenho  no  ubuntu
<aprigio> omaciel, wmaker tb hihihi
<omaciel> :)
<omaciel> Openbox!
<aprigio> openbox eh o ppppppppppppoder
<ubuntued> ricardo, eu acho o 13.04 mais rápido de todos
<ubuntued> mas o Ubuntu 12.04 é o mais estável!
<boiko> EvertonAuler_: eu fiz o suporte inicial a configurar multi-monitores no KDE, mas de lá pra cá melhoraram bastante
<omaciel> poutz, vou la' ver o finalzinho do jodo do Miami Heat x Spurs
<ubuntued> omaciel link!?
<ubuntued> :P
<ricardo__> ubuntued: vlw
<omaciel> ubuntued: hehe
<ubuntued> ;)
<omaciel> tiagoscd: ^^
<YALAXANVER> hi
<omaciel> galera, boa noite
<omaciel> vou nessa
<boiko> omaciel: noite!
<omaciel> buenas :)
<YALAXANVER> http://revistaforum.com.br/blog/2012/02/por-tras-das-mascaras-de-guy-fawkes/
<YALAXANVER> permuta... tem algo?
<YALAXANVER> info..
<boiko> @kban YALAXANVER
<ubotu-br`> boiko: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br-sc,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<YALAXANVER> kkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> @kban YALAXANVER
<Alextux> Claúdio Novaes e os demais que comentaram Obrigado!
<tiagoscd> @op
<ubuntued> ;)
<juniorxap> exit
<tiagoscd> @deop
<ROOTTTT> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> @op
<EvertonAuler_> valeu dia 04/07 estarei ai
<ROOTTTT> The requested URL was not recognised as a valid URL. Attempted to load: http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=ubuntu-br-sc <a href="index.php">Return to index</a>.
<ubuntero> um dia antes tem o opencast, ouçam e tem perguntas para fazer
<aprigio> ubuntero, consegui falar do opencast no final
<aprigio> saiu?
<marcos> Falou
<thunay> Boa noite
<boiko> noite senhores!
<netto> aqui na minha cidade teve tb
<kinlhp> eu estou aqui
<kinlhp> estou ouvindo
<kinlhp> Kkk...
<kinlhp> galera, tenho que sair
<kinlhp> tenho simulado na facul A.D.S. agora
<kinlhp> um grande abraço
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-22
<vitor_makyama> _salem, boa noite!
<vitor_makyama> _salem, poderia me ajudar com instalação do plugin do hang out?
<Aprigio_UbuntuDa> _salem estamso aqui no Ubuntu day, so faltou vc heim?
<piroca> oi
<piroca> alguem ?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-06-20
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
